# Nissan b13



## Lakshan (Mar 30, 2019)

My b13 seat belt wiring is not work and my seat belt warning is not work how to fix it . Help me


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may want to check with your local Nissan dealer as some had lifetime seat belt warranties. That said, to assist you further, please provide us with a little more info! What year Sentra? What country are you in? Do you have passive or non-passive seat belts?


----------



## Lakshan (Mar 30, 2019)

nissan sentra b13 1992 (SriLanka)


----------



## Lakshan (Mar 30, 2019)

Where is the alarm buzzer in b13


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The buzzer for the warning chime system is installed in the combination meter of the dash.


----------



## BigSparky (May 24, 2013)

Lakshan said:


> My b13 seat belt wiring is not work and my seat belt warning is not work how to fix it . Help me


Hello...I own a B13...Love that ride...my seat belts quit and I saw a you tube video on it...the puller post must be accessed to get to the little switch about shoulder high...remove the seat belt(I think it is but look as to what is holding that plastic cover on...) after you get the cover moved to one side...you will see grease built up on the contact switch...either a stiff brush with lots of WD 40 or remove the whole switch and get it clean with computer key board cleaner and a good stiff little solder brush or paint brush...be careful not to break the connectors in there...that's why the stiff brush and WD 40...GOOD LUCK...


----------

